#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  @(12)猜~獸人~XD【Claymore  (翻：大劍or獵魔戰記) 】

## 嵐隱

系列再開~

猜是哪部作品~^^

----------


## KUBI kitsune

Claymore(卡通版稱大劍，漫畫版稱獵魔戰記)

北方之戰的獅子先生ˊ3ˋ+

----------


## 嵐隱

媽咪厲害~

不愧是奈良直傳~ˊ3ˋ+(噗~)

叮咚~答對囉~^^

----------


## 犬神·狼

銀眼獅王
- -   大劍完結了...

----------


## 狼狼

我鄙視出動畫的人，居然不出完。難道他不知道有多少FANS嗎。。。

----------


## sanari

我是在上週日才看完的說
還不錯看
ed也不錯聽說
斷罪之花

可惜裡面就只有銀眼獅王是獸人
其他的都是妖魔...

----------


## 狼狼

> 銀眼獅王
> - -   大劍完結了...


其實漫畫沒有完結呢，只是動畫完結了T_T

----------


## 狼幼仔

是哪個漫畫的?
好像也有動畫的樣子

----------


## sanari

> 是哪個漫畫的?
> 好像也有動畫的樣子


已有人PO過
將合拼到該主題內
發文前請先看看舊文
謝謝

動畫1~26話
漫畫單行本目前出到第14集(國外,台灣只看到12而已)
連載到第81話 遙遠的誓約

----------


## 小黑貓

> 銀眼獅王
> - -   大劍完結了...


完結的是動畫吧?!
漫畫還在連載當中!!前幾天第82化還剛出
也有漢化板的了

----------

